# Large Fluctuations in RH from Top to Bottom of Humidor



## TheWheelman (Oct 16, 2014)

Hello Fellow Puffers,

I'm pretty much a newb here but I recently ordered a bunch of samplers and have about 45 cigars in my (borrowed) humidor. I'm really pulling for an Adorini humidor for Christmas to call my own but until then I am borrowing my friends that he isn't using. It seems to have a good seal, but I'm experiencing big fluctuations in RH from the top shelf to the bottom compartment.

I'm seeing readings as low as 59 RH in the bottom compartment and then moving the digital hygro to the top shelf (closer to the humidifier obviously) and getting readings of ~65-67 RH. Which reading should prove more accurate? I am under the impression the bottom portion of the humidor would be most accurate as its further away from the humidifier.

So, what should I be doing? Should I move my sticks all down to the bottom? I had a theory that perhaps since the top shelf was so full that humidity was being blocked from travelling downward to the bottom portion. Should I just leave a few sticks on the shelf and store the majority in the bottom? What would you guys suggest?

See pics for visual on the humidor in question.

Cheers


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Humidity will rise, but a variance like that sounds more like the humidor was never seasoned properly. Pull the humidifier out for 24 hours and see what it stabilizes at.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

I wont say its not the seasoning but if you are just using the brick humidifier in the lid maybe some kl beads or a boveda pack in the bottom will help.


----------



## TheWheelman (Oct 16, 2014)

Josh,

Since this is a loaner humidor I'm trying to stabilize for the next month or two and not have my sticks lose quality in the meantime. Tobias, I can definitely pull out the humidifier but wouldn't this lower my RH even more?


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

The moisture is releasing from the humidifier on the top lid. Remove it and replace with some 65% Boveda packs in the bottom and in the top shelf.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

TheWheelman said:


> Josh,
> Tobias, I can definitely pull out the humidifier but wouldn't this lower my RH even more?


At least you would know what the actual RH of the box was (if you indeed have a good seal). Right now I suspect you're getting a reading on the humidifier. When seasoned properly your Spanish cedar and cigars become the greatest holders of humidity. Like Josh and Don both mentioned, if it is sealed well, you need to have something releasing moisture on the bottom of the humidor- or something pulling moisture down.


----------



## SigMike (Jul 9, 2013)

Suggestion....put your sticks in a Tupperware container with a boveda pack. This will insure your sticks remain in top condition until you get your humi for christmas. 

Unless the humi you borrowed was stored with sticks in it and properly humidified....it is probably unseasoned and going to continue to have zones of uneven humidity transfer.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

A humidifier should be at or near the bottom of a humidor. For some reason, the more humid air will usually rise.


----------



## TheWheelman (Oct 16, 2014)

Follow up guys...

I moved the humidifier brick to the bottom compartment, doused it with distilled water. This didn't make much difference but then I sat a large shot glass half full of distilled water in the bottom of the humidor over night (about 10 hours). The digital hygro read 64% RH that morning so I pulled the shot glass out of the humidor and went to work for the day. I checked later that night and got a reading of 65% RH. It has seemed to stabilize since then, for the last 3-4 days. Will continue to monitor but hoping it will stay put!


----------

